

In FRACTRAN, every program is a list of functions - octatoan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FRACTRAN

======
ColinWright
Incorrect title - every program is a list of _fractions_ \- makes a big
difference.

I remember Conway explaining this to me in 1984. It seemed so obvious when he
talked about it, and then when I later tried to reconstruct it, completely
impossible.

He recently described his latest explorations to me and I distinctly remember
during that thinking: Is this insane? Or is it genius? How can I tell? It's
certainly bizarre.

